# Professional Billing Guidelines for Vascular Studies



## Sherri Hillard (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm searching for professional billing guidelines for vascular studies. Specifically CPT codes 93880, 93978, 93922-93926, 93975, 93970 and 93971. I'm searching for documentation supporting a time frame for which the professional portion of these studies must be billed if there is such documentation. If anyone has any information that may be of assistance I would truely appreciate your help!!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Aug 1, 2013)

Timely filing guidelines are payer specific, not CPT specific.  Contact your individual payers for those time frames.


----------



## Sherri Hillard (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you for you assistance


----------

